# Best yarn afghan



## Abbey89 (Aug 28, 2012)

I had started an afghan using impeccable yarn. came across comments on forum that it is not reliable. Is there a good worsted weight yarn for afghans? A yarn that is machine washable and dryer.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

For the past 50 years I have used Red Heart yarn and am still using the afghans. They have been washed many many times.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Red Heart Supersaver has always worked for me. It feel 'hard', but washes to a beautiful, soft hand, and lasts forever.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I have used Impeccable Yarn for quite a few children's items( hats, mitts, scarves, sweaters) and have found it washes well and stands up to children's abuse
Bernat super value is also great as it washes, is dryable (in machine) and is a much softer yarn than Red Heart


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had much success with Red Heart, Lion Brand (and their Vanna White line), and Caron yarns for afghans.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

After trying different yarns for afghans, I have come to the decision that Red Heart is best for afghans.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

I use Knit Picks Brava, nice to knit with, goes in the machine and dryer, comes in great colors & wears well.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

for me, Red Heart is the best for afghans, both for price and durability.
Blessings


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

I tried Herrschner worsted weight, I ordered enough for two afghans. One was crochet (new to me) the other knit, I would NOT recommend it. One color had many ties and knots. Another color had thick blobs (it wasn't thick and thin) The navy blue wasn't twisted evenly, not soft at all either. Would love to know a great yarn for afghans I make a lot of them. The one I used to use they don't make any more.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> I have used Impeccable Yarn for quite a few children's items( hats, mitts, scarves, sweaters) and have found it washes well and stands up to children's abuse


 :thumbup: I have 8 great grandsons and all their recent sweaters have been with Impeccable Yarn and are standing up well to little boys, so an afghan should be fine using this yarn.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I use knit picks brava too for most of my afghans, just because it is so easy to work with coming off the skein. Red heart is a work horse too, but not so soft off the skien but beautiful once washed. Cant go wrong with either one. They will last forever.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have used mostly Red Heart Supersaver and Homespun yarn. Agree with all of those that said Red Heart is the best for washing over & over and lasting. Homespun is great for it's softness from the start, but suffers in appearance with a lot of use. My daughter has an afghan I made her over 20 years ago with Homespun though.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I am currently working on an afghan using Caron. It has not been washed yet, but I have had no problems with the yarn. It is evenly spun and I have found no knot in the 3 pounds of yarn that I have used so far.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I am currently working on an afghan using Caron. It has not been washed yet, but I have had no problems with the yarn. It is evenly spun and I have found no knot in the 3 pounds of yarn that I have used so far.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

if you are referring to Michaels Impeccable (acrylic worsted) I made an afghan and other items with this yarn and no problems. The yarn stock in Michaels store varies but if you buy ahead you will be OK


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I have had much success with Red Heart, Lion Brand (and their Vanna White line), and Caron yarns for afghans.


Although I've stuck with Red Heart for at least 50 years, mainly because I know I can find it just about anywhere and the color line is fantastic, it can feel a little harsh and stiff when working up, although it does soften nicely after being washed.

I find myself using a lot of Vanna's Choice (Lion Brand) the past couple of years. Though the color choice is much more limited, especially if purchased locally, it's soft to work with and I can hand knit/crochet, or knit it up nicely on the machine as well.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Berroco Vintage yarn is a great yarn for afghans. Just sturdy enough for shape and just soft enough for touch.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

For afghans I use Lily Sugar N Cream Cotton if I want a natural fiber(it is kind of heavy so when it gets big you need to rest it someplace while working with it) it works up nicely and washes and dries very well...I use Red Heart for a synthetic it washes well but is acrylic so must be either Dried on low heat or laid flat to dry...I have used both for many years...the cotton on children's blankets and the acrylic for all others or if the parent requests it...Both have held very well to the abuse of washing and children...Hope this helps...


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

I use Red Heart, washes and dries and have had no problem with it.


----------



## Abbey89 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have started an afghan using impeccable yarn, think it is a brand of Michael's store. Last night on one of the forums there were postings about the poor quality of this yarn. I am unimpressed by this yarn also. What is a good worsted yarn for making an afghan? There are no LYS in my vicinity. I have been relying on the usual craft stores. Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

This has over a 4.5 star rating in Ravelry and many good comments. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/knit-picks-brava-worsted

Here's a link to the yarn:

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Brava_Worsted_Yarn__D5420219.html

Its biggest drawback is that its made in China.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I would choose either Red Heart super saver (which softens up after washing) or Caron Simply Soft. I have used both of these.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

For afghans I use Lily Sugar N Cream Cotton if I want a natural fiber(it is kind of heavy so when it gets big you need to rest it someplace while working with it) it works up nicely and washes and dries very well...I use Red Heart for a synthetic it washes well but is acrylic so must be either Dried on low heat or laid flat to dry...I have used both for many years...the cotton on children's blankets and the acrylic for all others or if the parent requests it...Both have held very well to the abuse of washing and children...Hope this helps...


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I am the 3rd generation using Red Heart for afghans and we still have some from my Grandmother made during the war!! Durable and colourful and washes up like a dream because we are 3 generations of spillers too!


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lion Brand makes wool ease (machine washable) which is mostly acrylic with 20% wool. They also make Vanna's Choice which is a very nice worsted weight acrylic and one advertized property is that all the colors coordinate well with each other and so far, I've found this to be the case. Any color you choose will look good with all the other colors, and if you are doing a multi-colored afghan, this is a real bonus.

Plymouth Encore is a nice worsted weight acrylic yarn. you might also look at superwash wool. 

KnitPicks has several superwash wools that are really nice.


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

I have used Red Heart for years for afghans until I found Bernat Super Value yarn. It has about as many color choices as Red Heart but is much softer (at least without being washed). It is a little harder to find and a bit higher priced but it has become my go-to choice for many things.
I stock up when I find it on sale since I usually have to order it online (JoAnn's).


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I crocheted an afghan 33 years ago before I was married. I used Red Heart. It is not the softest but it looks the same today as it did before. It is very warm. I save it for chilly nights.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Red Heart, Pound of Love, Caron, lots to choose from.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Hobby Lobbys "I love This Yarn" is great. It's a lot like red heart but it is softer.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Ihaveused the pound of Caron also.....as well as red heart...both are nice to use and wash nicely..have afghans that are over 40 years old that are still looking good!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree. Red Heart Super Saver is the best! It initially feels rough to the touch, but it washes up beautifully.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i do use red heart, but i use bernat super saver more..it is softer. just finished 2 baby afgans, and used bernat super saver.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't knit many blankets, but the last one I knitted I took the advice of the "majority" on KP and used acrylic yarn. I was a new knitter and was not familiar with super wash wools... I regret spending all that time knitting something that I wanted to be very special using an acrylic yarn.

I love using Cascade super wash wools for my projects. You cannot compare the softness, warmth, loftiness, comfort of wool to an acrylic yarn.... It is like comparing apples to oranges.

Consider a super wash wool for your project. It will be enjoyable to knit, a pleasure to use, just as easy care as acrylic and will be destined to be loved and enjoyed.... An heirloom project!


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

I make a lot of afghans for Project Linus, and have used a variety of the machine-washable acrylic yarns. Red Heart Super Saver and Lion Brand Vanna's Choice are both available locally for me; of those two, Vanna's Choice is softer but RHSS is a better buy and washes up pretty soft (esp. the solid colors). Caron Simply Soft is a bit thinner and can be a bit splitty, but is quite soft. Bernat Waverly is probably my favorite, but has been discontinued -- although you can still buy it in 3-pack bags from the Spinrite Yarn Factory Outlet e-tent (in several colors) and in single skeins from Mary Maxim (only 2 colors left). Bernat Satin has gotten mixed reviews at Ravelry; however, I have used several skeins in afghans and liked it. (It's also discontinued -- but still available from Mary Maxim and the Spinrite Yarn Factory Outlet -- and has more colors still available than the Bernat Waverly.)


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have used Red Heart Super Saver for all kinds of items and never had a any trouble yet with it. I also use the big balls of Caron


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have made several afghans using Plymouth Encore and have been very pleased with the end results.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Try Plymouth Encore - lots of yummy colors, washable and knits up well. I made a big afghan for my son in red white and blue and he loves it.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I mostly use Red Heart but Bernat can be reliable too. It just doesn't as big of selection of colors as Red Heart One thing I would recomment not using for an Afghan is Caron Simply Soft. I love the yarn for hats but I made the mistake of using it in a blanket and it continually "pilled".


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I've had good luck (softness, color choices, and washability) with Lion Brands Vanna's Choice.


----------



## zaksnany (Oct 3, 2013)

Hobby Lobby yarn is great. Soft and machine washable and dryable. I also like Bernat yarns. I'm not a fan of red heart. It just looks inexpensive.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have used Vanna's Choice which I use for many of my test knits. I think it holds stitch definition well and washes well. I also have made a large afghan with Debra Norville Anti-Pill. It doesn't pill which is important with things washed frequently.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> After trying different yarns for afghans, I have come to the decision that Red Heart is best for afghans.


I'm wit' youse, JanieSue!
I've got a blankie on my bed that my late sister crocheted IN HER TEENS with good ole RH variegated yarn, and it's still going strong!
NOTHING, I repeat, NOTHING will stand up as well as RH to the use a blanket gets, especially if it's USED [by kids or assorted adults] as opposed to just lying around looking pretty for a long time.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm about to start a blanket for my daughter, and the recommended yarn is Plymouth Encore. I've found it on sale at some websites, and it is a beautiful yarn. I agree with samdog13, they make a yummy variety of washable solids and variegateds, and the yarn has a nice feel.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I finished a pillowghan this spring in Loops and Threads Impeccable. i really like the way the finished product turned out. It was so soft after washing. I plan to use it again. One big skein makes a lapghan size pillowghan, and if you use the 40% off one item coupon it is a real deal. I have used Red heart and Caron Simply Soft, They are okay, but the Caron drapes too much. The Red heart is sturdier, but not as nice texture wise.


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

Plymouth Encore! I made 5 child size afghans of Plymouth Encore and they are still holding up beautifully. Wonderful selection of colors.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer Caron Super Soft, however I'm currently working on an afghan using Hobby Lobby Yarn Bee Soft Secret. Love the way it's working up. Soft and light. Making for a wedding gift so hoping it holds up well.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

alvadee said:


> For the past 50 years I have used Red Heart yarn and am still using the afghans. They have been washed many many times.


This is identical to my experience. Red Heart offers many yarns, their Super Saver will give you afghans that last forever. Lots of colors to choose from and, when the afghan is finished it will turn delightfully soft when you launder it using fabric softener. Check out www.redheart.com. Sorry I don't know how to do a live link. Enjoy.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

past said:


> I prefer Caron Super Soft, however I'm currently working on an afghan using Hobby Lobby Yarn Bee Soft Secret. Love the way it's working up. Soft and light. Making for a wedding gift so hoping it holds up well.


I like Caron Super Soft, too, for some projects but have only used it a few times so am not sure how it holds up over time.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Willow washable wool has worked for me, it is soft and nice feel to work with.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

I am working on my third afghan now using Michaels' Loops & Threads Impeccable yarn and am so pleased with it. Love the colors. The one I am working on now is made in seven strips, 2 white, 2 soft rose, and three claret and I think it is very pretty. My mother made afghans for everybody in the family using the same pattern 65 years ago and she used Red Heart. Some of them are still in existence!!

Astrid


----------



## kkay (Oct 10, 2013)

I use red heart super saver most of the time it holds up very well.I also have used Hobby Lobby I love this yarn,and Premier yarn,all very good,also Vanna White's Lion Brand.Herrschners.com is a very good place for a variety of yarns and even their brand is very good also.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Abbey89 said:


> I had started an afghan using impeccable yarn. came across comments on forum that it is not reliable. Is there a good worsted weight yarn for afghans? A yarn that is machine washable and dryer.


I'm currently using Impeccable crocheting a baby blanket. I've used it in the past with no problem


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Vanna's Choice, Caron One Pound, Homespun (softest)


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have used Impeccable Yarn for many things. Afghans, hats, scarfs and mittens. I really like it. It knits up easily, wears well, washes and drys good and becomes very soft after first wash. I take it from the dryer just before done and spread out by hand. Oh, blocks well too. I think it is just personal preference. Whenever it is on sale, I stock up, especially for youngsters items. Hope this helps.


----------



## Barbie213 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have used vanna's yarn and it washes and drys great. For baby afghans I use lion brand pound of love. I have also used red heart soft with great results.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm on the side of wash and wear acrylics for afghans. 

However, if you do choose to use a 100% superwash wool yarn, keep in mind that it may start to grow. It's fine for smaller items, but once you start using it for larger heavier items like blankets and afghans - especially if they are going to be used, they will get stretched out of shape. Also, if it is machine washed and dried regularly, the "superwash" factor (which is typically a polymer coating) will eventually wear off and the afghan could start to felt; i.e. shrink. (if it isn't one, it could be the other!) There are so many wonderful acrylic yarns out there these days, I doubt you will have any regrets no matter which brand you choose to use. 

One of the huge advantages of acrylic yarn or blend (such as Plymouth Encore) is that a big heavy item like an afghan will hold it's shape, colors will not fade, and the recipient will get many many years of worry free use from all of the hard work you put into such a wonderful gift for yourself or a loved one.

Can't wait to see it when you are finished!!!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

love knit picks brava


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> love knit picks brava


One of my favorites too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kristen858 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have used Brava from Knit Picks and I absolutely love it and would recommend it highly. It comes in both DK and worsted weight and the price is right, too.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kristen858 said:


> I have used Brava from Knit Picks and I absolutely love it and would recommend it highly. It comes in both DK and worsted weight and the price is right, too.


and comes in gorgeous colors too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I'm on the side of wash and wear acrylics for afghans.
> 
> However, if you do choose to use a 100% superwash wool yarn, keep in mind that it may start to grow. It's fine for smaller items, but once you start using it for larger heavier items like blankets and afghans - especially if they are going to be used, they will get stretched out of shape. Also, if it is machine washed and dried regularly, the "superwash" factor (which is typically a polymer coating) will eventually wear off and the afghan could start to felt; i.e. shrink. (if it isn't one, it could be the other!) There are so many wonderful acrylic yarns out there these days, I doubt you will have any regrets no matter which brand you choose to use.
> 
> ...


I happen to agree with your advice :thumbup: Every afghan that I made, I made many crochet afghans was done in acrylic. The afghans were well used and they still are going strong. I will save my natural yarns for other items such as sweaters.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Astrid, can you share the pattern or panel sizes of the afghan you are making? Sounds very nice. Thanks, Marge


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I'm on the side of wash and wear acrylics for afghans.
> 
> However, if you do choose to use a 100% superwash wool yarn, keep in mind that it may start to grow. It's fine for smaller items, but once you start using it for larger heavier items like blankets and afghans - especially if they are going to be used, they will get stretched out of shape. Also, if it is machine washed and dried regularly, the "superwash" factor (which is typically a polymer coating) will eventually wear off and the afghan could start to felt; i.e. shrink. (if it isn't one, it could be the other!) There are so many wonderful acrylic yarns out there these days, I doubt you will have any regrets no matter which brand you choose to use.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

alvadee said:


> For the past 50 years I have used Red Heart yarn and am still using the afghans. They have been washed many many times.


So have I! Lasted many years and no pilling or frizzing.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Just have to cast my vote for yarn. Caron One Pound makes a lovely afghan and has a soft, cottony feel. It washes and dries well. For a baby blanket, Lion Brand Pound of Love is great. But my "go to" yarn for afghans and lapghans is good old RHSS. I donate much of what I make. The colors are great, the price is right (I'm on a fixed income) and it washes and dries like a dream. If you want something with a bit of wool in it, Lion Brand Wool Ease also washes and dries well, plus it is soft. Kind of a thin worsted weight in my mind, but it's good for hats and scarves, too. Just wish there were more colors. Happy Knitting/crocheting everyone!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I have used Red Heart for over 50 years and still have the afghans in good shape


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I'm on the side of wash and wear acrylics for afghans.
> 
> However, if you do choose to use a 100% superwash wool yarn, keep in mind that it may start to grow. It's fine for smaller items, but once you start using it for larger heavier items like blankets and afghans - especially if they are going to be used, they will get stretched out of shape. Also, if it is machine washed and dried regularly, the "superwash" factor (which is typically a polymer coating) will eventually wear off and the afghan could start to felt; i.e. shrink. (if it isn't one, it could be the other!) There are so many wonderful acrylic yarns out there these days, I doubt you will have any regrets no matter which brand you choose to use.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I recently saw an afghan I made several years ago for a friend out of Caron's One Pound and was disappointed that it looked a bit rough after washing (although to be fair to Caron I don't know how it was washed and dried).


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I use Red Heart and Caron both.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I used Red Heart Classic (kw, acrylic) for several afghans and
at one time the quality was excellent but suddenly it declined.
I have not used Caron Simply Soft (was not fond of the quality)
but I think Caron United is a higher quality. I would like to try
Plymouth Encore in a future afghan.


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

I've crocheted with Red Heart for 38 years and my children and friends still are using them.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I use Red Heart yarn for most everything. I have used it for a good 47 years. Some people don't like acrylic yarn. It works up easy, washes well, and last.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I have not used Premier Yarns but at least one of their yarns will not pill, which is what makes afghans begin to look a little tatty if they are washed often. All or most of their acrylic worsteds are advertised as being soft. If the yarn is as advertised, you should have a soft and durable item. But, I've never tried the yarns. For all it's scratchiness, and being the yarn people love to Hate, Red Heart is preferred by many knitters and crocheters and that many testimonials cannot be ignored by even a diehard yarn snob!

I just checked a few stats on Ravelry and got these figures for Afgans made from Red Heart Supersaver

Ravelry Afghan Projects in Red Heart Super Saver
Red Heart Ombres: 2380 afghans
Red Heart Solids: 10000
Total: 12380

There are a few guesses and probably errors on my figure, but it don't think it will have affected the count too drastically as long as you a little leeway.
Each page on my monitor shows 20 projects so I multiplied each page of results by 20. The last page may not be full which would affect the count. 
Some people publish multiple items in one post.
I used searched using the word afghan. Many of the equivalent terms such as throws and blankets are included by Ravelry. Baby blankets are likely included. 
Individual afghan blocks are often posted individually. This is the figure that is most likely to affect the count. 
The bottom line is that there are over 12K afghans made out of Red Heart Supersaver that have been posted to Ravelry. Think haw many more haven't been. 

I so wish every little old lady or man had a tablet so they could communicate with the rest of the world. KP for Everyone! Just think the doors to the world that are opened when you have a simple, unintimidating device.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I like Deborah Norville's anti-pill yarn, very soft as well as Plymouth Encore, and Red Heart, Bernat, Lion Brand, actually, I like most of all the 4ply yarn for an afghan.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

My favorite is Cascade 220 for afghans. Arans are my favorite so they can't be machine washed so have them cleaned twice a year.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks MaryE-B for the info. I had some Red Heart Classic, the smaller skein, and tried it and found I really like it. I love the choices of colors with Red Heart, it is truly the workhorse for so many awsome projects.


----------



## susanmassey (May 18, 2014)

I use mostly the Red Heart yarns. The texture is hard and feels kind of rough on my hands, but it looks very nice and washes and dries beautifully. I started using the red heart pound of love and it has a softer texture and seems to hold up really well. Also, Bernat, lion brand, and vanna's choice are good yarns to use and hold up well.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thanks MaryE-B for the info. I had some Red Heart Classic, the smaller skein, and tried it and found I really like it. I love the choices of colors with Red Heart, it is truly the workhorse for so many awsome projects.


You're welcome! I also love wool yarn for afghans but since we
moved to the South I have largely used sport weight and dk
acrylics. Acrylics and blends make sense for baby and children's
afghans.

I have machine washed both wool and acrylic afghans successfully in a cold water gentle cycle with about a tsp. of Ivory Liquid.
I spread them over the dining room table or a bed and they
dry within two to three days.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the info on how to wash afghan with wool yarn. I have always steered away from wool afghans, although I asume they are warmer, but not everyone they could be gifted to would want to go through the process needed for the upkeep.


----------

